# Civil- Water Resources Afternoon Help Needed



## Engineer758 (Jun 4, 2014)

I took the School of PE class and really liked the class, although I felt like it didn't help with the afternoon session. I took the Civil Water Resources and was wondering if there are specific classes/review things I can take that focus on Hydraulics (open/closed), Hydrology, Groundwater &amp; Well Fields, Wastewater Treatment, Water Quality &amp; Water Treatment. Any help would be great. I have most all the recommended books.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jun 4, 2014)

I'm signed up for PPI's water resources class. http://ppi2pass.com/civil-pe-water-resources-environmental-live-online-review-course.html

This site might also be helpful: http://engineeringvideos.net/


----------



## Zico18 (Jun 5, 2014)

Also consider reviewing the Fluids, Hydraulics, andf Hydrologic videos here: http://engineeringregistration.tamu.edu/downloads/MP4/index_PE.htm

I'm not familar with the School of PE classes but I imagine the content is relatively similar. Much of the information covered will apply more towards the AM portion of the exam. I know that some of the prep courses offer PM specific lectures...that could be worth looking into. One of the best things you can do (and I'm sure you've heard it before because it's plastered over everything related to the PE exam) is to run through practice problems. Find or order some afternoon exams. I'll say that I found the actual water resource exam to be a bit more challenging than some of the practice exams I took, but for the most part the required conceptual understanding was similar.


----------



## hec210 (Jun 8, 2014)

I highly recommend the water resources depth class at Engineering Education and Training (EET). I just passed in April. It was my first attempt and I was also studying for the surveying and seismic. I do not have a background in the environmental stuff, so I was really worried about this portion, but I felt very prepared after the EET course and was confident that I had passed after sitting for the exam.

The notebook that the instructor has put together is worth paying for the class in itself. He includes cheat sheets for commonly used equations (which was excellent and a great resource during the exam), review/lecture notes, background information, reference tables, and more practice problems then you'll ever need. It's a small class so you get lots of individual attention.

I only studied materials from this class and felt strongly that it was all I needed to prepare for the exam. It was a great way to keep my studies organized and to not feel overwhelmed by all the other books, study guides, and classes out there.

Class is offered in Sacramento, CA or remotely via a webinar. I believe they are also offering an on demand webinar.

http://www.eet-california.com/civil_pe_class_info/live_seminar

(Scroll to the bottom for information on the water resources depth class)

Their breadth class (for the morning part) was also very helpful.


----------



## DanHalen (Jun 18, 2014)

hec210 said:


> I highly recommend the water resources depth class at Engineering Education and Training (EET). I just passed in April. It was my first attempt and I was also studying for the surveying and seismic. I do not have a background in the environmental stuff, so I was really worried about this portion, but I felt very prepared after the EET course and was confident that I had passed after sitting for the exam.
> 
> The notebook that the instructor has put together is worth paying for the class in itself. He includes cheat sheets for commonly used equations (which was excellent and a great resource during the exam), review/lecture notes, background information, reference tables, and more practice problems then you'll ever need. It's a small class so you get lots of individual attention.
> 
> ...


I've heard lots of good things about EET. I'm a former School of PE student (both the FE &amp; PE) and can tell you from my experience that the School of PE does a great job getting you prepared for the AM. The PM material is great but there isn't enough of it. All they cover is water and wastewater treatment (mainly the environmental stuff). It's up to you to fill in the gaps for hydraulics - open channel and closed conduit, hydrology, ground water, water quality (none of this is covered), and engineering econ. They cover the AM portion of WR/Env pretty well but the PM material is a bit more intensive.

Just like most other people I recommend buying study guides and plowing through them. That's the only way I can think of to help you pass. There is no magic spell or secret that will help you pass. For the PM I recommend the following books:

Six Minute Solutions for Water Resources/Environmental Engineering (http://ppi2pass.com/six-minute-solutions-for-civil-pe-exam-water-resources-and-environmental-problems-sxcwe.html) - _Covers both AM and PM topics. Way harder than anything you will see on the exam but it will definitely help you!_

All-In-One Practice Exams (http://www.amazon.com/Civil-Engineering-PE-Practice-Exams/dp/0071777113) - _This has two AM practice exams (40 questions each) and one PM practice exam (40 questions). This helped me alot and I definitely recommend it._

NCEES PE Civil: Water Resources and Environmental Sample Questions and Solutions (http://www.amazon.com/Civil-Resources-Environmental-Questions-Solutions/dp/193261365X) - _If you want a spot on practice exam in terms of level of difficulty and a feel for the real thing this is as close as it gets. Try to find older copies if you can. I had a copy of the 2008 version and almost all of the PM questions were different than the 2011 book. Some of the AM questions were the same but for the PM it's well worth it._

You will need some good reference books for the PM as well. I recommend the Metcalf &amp; Eddy wastewater book, Davis &amp; Cornwell Intro to Environmental Eng, a good Water Resources Eng textbook, and a good Hydrology textbook. If you have these then you shouldn't have any problem passing the exam. Some people don't have these books and have other textbooks so in that case if they cover the same material stick with what you know. No need to buy another Intro to Environmental Eng textbook if you already have one written by someone else and they cover about the same material. Shop around and check eBay and other sites for the best deals. I shopped around a good bit until I found the best price for my books.


----------



## ptatohed (Jun 18, 2014)

I second what hec said - I'd suggest you consider EET.

I second what DH said - there is no magic to help you pass. Even if you pick a great book/class, you still need to work hard studying/working problems....


----------

